# Birmingham - where's good and where's bad?



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

Looking for a bit of advice here. I grew up in Birmingham but have been living in London for the last 15 years. I'm now considering moving back as I have just about enough deposit to buy a house there, and also because I just like Birmingham & want to get out of London!

I wouldn't move for about a year but I want to start thinking about different areas. I don't really know Birmingham at all anymore. I grew up in Harborne & know the prices there are totally out of my budget. And I wouldn't want to live in the area I grew up in anyway. I want a new start.

As I don't work Thursdays, I've found a cheap day return train there next week and thought I'd get a days bus pass and just have a look around different areas. I really don't know where to start though. Can anyone help!?

I've looked at places online like Erdington & Kings Heath, which are affordable & sound ok, but I have no idea what they're really like. Which areas should I 100% avoid? And which is a good bus route from Snow Hill station? Does the no 11 still go on for miles & miles?

I'm amazed how low my mortgage repayments would be in comparison to the rent I'm currently paying in London (half the price!!)


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

actually, probably quarter the price if I'm comparing like for like. I could have a 3 bed house in b'ham for half the price of a small bed flat in London


----------



## miss direct (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello  
Kings Heath is nice,. much better than when I lived there. Lots of cafes and all the shops you need so you don't have to go into town, as well as nice parks. 
Why don't you meet up with my friend Julie while you're there? I'm sure she'd be happy to chat to you about life in Birmingham. She's also really into cycling and says Birmingham is great for cycling especially with all the canals.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

hello to you too 
How far is Kings Heath from town/train station?


----------



## miss direct (Nov 4, 2013)

A few miles. You can get the number 50 there, or walk via Edgbaston and Moseley if you're feeling energetic.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2013)

This may help.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/nice-places-to-live-in-birmingham.304859/


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks. Will check out other thread.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2013)

It all comes down to what you want from a place really. I've lived in Erdington for a good part of my adult life and enjoy it. It's cheap compared to some other areas and is about as well connected for transport as you can get - on the main cross city rail line (less than 10 minutes into New St), plenty buses into the centre (every 10 minutes, journey takes 15) and also on the 11 outer circle route which can get you pretty much anywhere round the city. If you drive you're only 5 mins away from the M6.

It's not fashionable though, if you want cool hipster pubs and cafés look elsewhere. It's more of a boozer/greasy spoon sort of place which suits me fine  Best way I can describe it is "rough and ready". It is safe however, walking around at night is fine etc.

The other bonus is that you're within walking distance of sutton park, which is the best thing in Birmingham.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not a remotely cool or hip person so none of that bothers me!
I'd just want to feel safe (as a single female) living alone and walking alone at night. And being close to transport and parks is good too.

Ok - so will investigate Erdington...


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm not a remotely cool or hip person so none of that bothers me!
> I'd just want to feel safe (as a single female) living alone and walking alone at night. And being close to transport and parks is good too.
> 
> Ok - so will investigate Erdington...


We often talk about moving to the south side of the city. There are lovely pubs, good music, cycle routes, loads of hippy cafés, but tbh none of that is us and our family are most of our friends are this side of the city. Plus we drive so getting anywhere is easy.

Like anywhere there are bits around here I'm not so comfy walking around at night but they tend to be the bits off the main roads and it's no different to anywhere else in that respect.

I have friends here, in Moseley, kings Heath, stirlchley, edgbaston, harbourne, Sutton Coldfield and further afield and we all like our own spots of town and i wouldn't object to living in any of them


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 4, 2013)

Moseley is my favourite place in BIrmingham, it's the first place I've lived up here where I've felt at home.  It isn't particularly cheap though (though compared to London it is ); we live in a shit house but adore the area and don't want to leave.  So we'll stick with it until something hopefully a bit better turns up. 

Kings Heath is quite similar to Moseley IMO, it's just got a bigger high street; both are very close to each other though so tbh living in one area doesn't cut you off from the other.

I lived in Balsall Heath for a year and it was quiet and safe but a bit boring tbh.  We lived round the corner from Central Mosque so the 'high street' was a bit of a trek and it's pretty much a couple of chemists, a lot of takeaways and a Lidl.  We had a nice sized 3 bed house with a drive and garage though on a quiet cu de sac where the kids played outside which, I dunno, it was nice to see cos it doesn't happen so much now.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 4, 2013)

I love Erdington.  Like Bees says it's a bit rough and ready but it feels like home and you're not more than 1/2 hour from anything either in a car or by public transport.  

Roughly what's your budget, if you don't mind me asking?  In terms of north birmingham, If you've got a bit put aside then the likes of Wylde Green and Sutton are undoubtedly a bit more refined, but it depends on coin really. 

Hellsbells


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2013)

I like Moseley but getting in and out of it is a pain in the arse. The traffic at rush hour can be a nightmare.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I love Erdington.  Like Bees says it's a bit rough and ready but it feels like home and you're not more than 1/2 hour from anything either in a car or by public transport.
> 
> Roughly what's your budget, if you don't mind me asking?  In terms of north birmingham, If you've got a bit put aside then the likes of Wylde Green and Sutton are undoubtedly a bit more refined, but it depends on coin really.
> 
> Hellsbells


 
Maximum 140K, but that would be stretching it a bit. About 120K would be good. I think I'd like to get a 2 bed place & find a lodger.
It's kind of hard to say though, because I'd have to find work in B'ham & don't know how easy/hard that would be & how much I'd be paid.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 4, 2013)

I suppose it depends what work you're looking for tbh.  I am desperately trying not to think about the jobs market at the moment: the social care sector is fucked up here.

I think London is always a bit of a bubble IMO.  It tends to bounce back a lot faster than everywhere else.


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

Have a nosey on zoopla


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Maximum 140K, but that would be stretching it a bit. About 120K would be good. I think I'd like to get a 2 bed place & find a lodger.
> It's kind of hard to say though, because I'd have to find work in B'ham & don't know how easy/hard that would be & how much I'd be paid.



That's a decent amount round these parts.  You're looking at Erdington not Sutton, but 120-140 is well into the lovely 2 or 3 bed Victorian houses.

Good luck with the work hunt


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 4, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I lived in Balsall Heath for a year and it was quiet and safe but a bit boring tbh. .




Crikey. Things have obviously changed in the last twenty years. As I suppose they do.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

I spend my life on zoopla! Am there right now. I mean, it's far too early to seriously be looking now, but is somewhere like this really for real? http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/30943265?search_identifier=6555c64bc8a76461d8f7229a3076da14
I know I'm used to London prices, but to me, that's amazing. My mortgage repayments would only be about £450 p/month  And say I had a lodger - £225 a month. I pay almost that a week at the moment!!


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

Yep it's real


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

seriously? It's not a really dodgy part of Erdington or something?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I spend my life on zoopla! Am there right now. I mean, it's far too early to seriously be looking now, but is somewhere like this really for real? http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/30943265?search_identifier=6555c64bc8a76461d8f7229a3076da14
> I know I'm used to London prices, but to me, that's amazing. My mortgage repayments would only be about £450 p/month  And say I had a lodger - £225 a month. I pay almost that a week at the moment!!


Welcome to life outside of London 

Btw, that house is stretching the definition of Erdington by quite a bit - look at the distance from the train station, it would be a bloody long walk...


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> seriously? It's not a really dodgy part of Erdington or something?


It's not strictly in erdington, and as bees says some way from the station, but it's not uncommon for this neck of the woods


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm not a remotely cool or hip person so none of that bothers me!
> I'd just want to feel safe (as a single female) living alone and walking alone at night. And being close to transport and parks is good too.
> 
> Ok - so will investigate Erdington...



South Birmingham is also pretty down to earth, and much of it is poor. It's not at all full of hipsters, despite the propaganda from the Erdington crew


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> South Birmingham is also pretty down to earth, and much of it is poor. It's not at all full of hipsters, despite the propaganda from the Erdington crew


Scientific tests have shown it to be 87.5% hipster.


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

Not sure if this link will work  http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/pr...pd@zD~MzQ~[t_@bArNqVlIc^&search_source=refine


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I spend my life on zoopla! Am there right now. I mean, it's far too early to seriously be looking now, but is somewhere like this really for real? http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/30943265?search_identifier=6555c64bc8a76461d8f7229a3076da14
> I know I'm used to London prices, but to me, that's amazing. My mortgage repayments would only be about £450 p/month  And say I had a lodger - £225 a month. I pay almost that a week at the moment!!



If you look on the other thread that is one of the kinds of house I was talking about. 1920 -30s ex-council. They're very good IMO.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2013)

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/30539678?search_identifier=6ed3493ee40cb5aa61f4e67ce2de59aa

2 bed terrace, on a nice road, 5 mins walk from the station


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> South Birmingham is also pretty down to earth, and much of it is poor. It's not at all full of hipsters, despite the propaganda from the Erdington crew


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Scientific tests have shown it to be 87.5% hipster.



I nearly ran one down on the towpath the other day near the university. He had a moustache and everything.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 4, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Crikey. Things have obviously changed in the last twenty years. As I suppose they do.



Hah yeah, I have been told what it used to be like.   Some bits are still a bit dodgy like but overall it has much improved.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> I nearly ran one down on the towpath the other day near the university. He had a moustache and everything.


Only nearly? You should have turned round and had another go.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 4, 2013)

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-27715755.html

This is the one.  Hurry up and buy it Hellsbells, i've always wanted an excuse to go wander up this tiny little bumpy road.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 4, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-27715755.html
> 
> This is the one.  Hurry up and buy it Hellsbells, i've always wanted an excuse to go wander up this tiny little bumpy road.



Oh my god that is stunning.


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

It's just opposite new inns isn't it, I took the pushchair down there one day cos no one is suspicious of a mum and pushchair


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2013)

1 min walk to the best pub in the area as well


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-27715755.html
> 
> This is the one.  Hurry up and buy it Hellsbells, i've always wanted an excuse to go wander up this tiny little bumpy road.


 
oh no, not my kind of place atall. Sorry


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 4, 2013)

aqua said:


> It's just opposite new inns isn't it, I took the pushchair down there one day cos no one is suspicious of a mum and pushchair



Every time we walk round yours, to the station or to Maplins I think about it, never done it though.  I'm not as innocuous as you & pickle...


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> oh no, not my kind of place atall. Sorry



What sort of place would you be looking for?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> oh no, not my kind of place atall. Sorry


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't like modern and shiny. I like old and quirky and don't mind if it's a bit run down. I'm used to that!


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I don't like modern and shiny. I like old and quirky and don't mind if it's a bit run down. I'm used to that!


Those houses are about 125 years old


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

oh. Well it looked all shiny and new. I couldn't see past that tbh


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I like old and quirky and don't mind if it's a bit run down. I'm used to that!



Like old gas fires and stripey wallpaper?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> Like old gas fires and stripey wallpaper?


no, like old fire places & mantlepieces and proper wooden floors and a garden that's a bit wild, not perfect rectangles of bright green turf.


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

Leave it a month and it wouldn't look like that


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 4, 2013)

There are some nice properties like that in Moseley.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> no, like old fire places & mantlepieces and proper wooden floors and a garden that's a bit wild, not perfect rectangles of bright green turf.



You've been living in London too long


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> There are some nice properties like that in Moseley.


Just not yours eh


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

but that house I linked to earlier - even that was more my kind of thing.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 4, 2013)

aqua said:


> Just not yours eh



Joke is our house could be really, really lovely if she bothered to put effort into it.  Shame it's a lethal death trap instead.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2013)

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-43260023.html

How about this then?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 4, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-43260023.html
> 
> How about this then?


 
yeah, that's far more like it  I love the garden. No idea where that is though.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 4, 2013)

It's the south side of the city.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2013)

It's Stirchley B30. Down the road from Kings Heath on the number 11


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2013)

A slightly different question (kind of) - I'm pretty clueless about mortgages and stuff - but I mean, at the moment I live and work in London. Would I have to have a secure job set up in Birmingham before I'd be able to buy a house there?

The whole cross over with old job & rented flat in London & new house & new job in B'ham seems like it could be really tricky & complicated.


----------



## aqua (Nov 5, 2013)

Personally speaking if it was me I'd get the new job and rent in the new place before buying. You don't have a chain but it gives you chance to suss places out better


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah that's what i thought. I have alot of belongings & furniture and stuff plus a cat though.
Oh well, this is all so hypothetical at the moment. I'd actually need a decent job to start with and have to talk to my boyfriend who'll probably think me moving means I want to finish with him.


----------



## aqua (Nov 5, 2013)

stuff can be put into storage in the short term


----------



## rover07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Strirchley is nice. Cheap, good cycle route by the river Rea straight into town. Good buses 45 and 11, plus Bournville train station.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 5, 2013)

Just looked up Stirchley on the map. It's alot better located than Erdington. Quite close to Kings Heath & looks close-ish to other areas I know & like.
Will add Stirchley to list of places to look at next week


----------



## aqua (Nov 5, 2013)

Yep nothing wrong with Stirchley  there are lots of nice places around the city. Erdington is brilliantly placed though given the public transport and for car users too. But it is entirely down to how you feel when you're there. Like I said we often talk about moving to the South of the city but we are North Brum people at heart (friends, family, all here).

The one thing we don't have is the foody stuff Moseley/Kings Heath have, but I have a car so even that isn't really a problem


----------



## rover07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Stirchley has some good balti houses and little grocery shops, British Oak pub is ok, big garden. Parts look a bit rundown but that's because the area around Hunts road/Ivy road had been earmarked for a big Tesco. Last I heard their application has been refused.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 5, 2013)

Moseley and King's Heath and surrounding areas are generally nice. i would definitely look to be on the Birmingham side of any area if you're planning to use buses, especially King's Heath i believe the High St traffic is horrific, although i may be thinking of Hall Green. if you want train links, other than Stirchley / Bournville maybe consider Selly Oak? it is student-ville but because of that you could get a bargain if you want somewhere that isn't appealing to student landlords.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 5, 2013)

Kings Heath high street traffic is horrific, Hall Green might be as well though.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 5, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> Moseley and King's Heath and surrounding areas are generally nice. i would definitely look to be on the Birmingham side of any area if you're planning to use buses, especially King's Heath i believe the High St traffic is horrific, although i may be thinking of Hall Green. if you want train links, other than Stirchley / Bournville maybe consider Selly Oak? it is student-ville but because of that you could get a bargain if you want somewhere that isn't appealing to student landlords.



Selly is shit. Who wants to step over piles of vomit when they walk down the high street. It is fine in the summer when there are no students there and rubbish the rest of the year


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 5, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Just looked up Stirchley on the map. It's alot better located than Erdington. Quite close to Kings Heath & looks close-ish to other areas I know & like.
> Will add Stirchley to list of places to look at next week



The house I posted that you liked was Stirchley.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

What's Kings Norton like?


----------



## rover07 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> What's Kings Norton like?



You're heading out into the suburbs. By the station/Cotteridge end is ok'ish. Bell's Lane not so much.

Big estates, concrete roads, grim, souless pubs. You need a car to get about.

'Bleak' is the word that springs to mind.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

Really? But on the map it looks fairly close to Bournville & Kings Heath, near the canal, quite green & quiet...
I'm not interested in living somewhere with an amazing nightlife and loads of trendy cafes and shops. As long as the transport links are ok and I'm not miles from anywhere, I wouldn't mind.
What's your interpretation of 'bleak'? I mean, I've been looking at Stirchley online and I'm not sure it's the right kind of place for me. It looks quite densely populated, crowded, noisy etc. I want to get away from all that! Just not too far away though...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2013)

My friend lives in King's Norton and she likes it, can't remember which bit though. 

it is very suburby as i recall. so one person's 'bleak' is another person's 'nice and quiet' i would imagine.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

I would be very happy with nice and quiet!
How far is Kings Norton from other places? I mean, on the map, it looks fairly close to everywhere. I'm used to have to travel nearly an hour to get anywhere in London!


----------



## rover07 (Nov 7, 2013)

King's Norton village has a nice village green but a mile down the road and you're into the big council estates. Bell's Lane, Hawkesley, West Heath.

Rush hour traffic can be bad going into the city centre, from King's Norton it could easily be an hour.

Are you taking a look round by car?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah I will be, although I don't drive myself. So if I moved there, i'd be relying on public transport and my bike.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

These are a couple of the places I was looking at & I love the look of the roads they're on. Clearly I'm a dull, old, surburban loving person!

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/30818652?search_identifier=15b392d6be790780b6e2a703877f4e3e
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/30124670?search_identifier=15b392d6be790780b6e2a703877f4e3e


----------



## rover07 (Nov 7, 2013)

They look nice enough houses. My brother in law used to live on Broad Meadow Lane. 

Have a good drive round, i haven't live in Brum for over 10 years. Bell's Lane could be a leafy, paradise by now.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2013)

i think my friend (who likes it there) is the Cotteridge edge of King's Norton, which is nearer to the train station so another plus for that side.

i would imagine from the centre of King's Norton you're realistically talking a 30 min drive to Birmingham in not too bad traffic, so probably 40-50mins on a bus, lots worse at full-on rush hour. there are a lot of bottle-necks on major routes into town, so worth leaving early/late whenever possible. train would always be quicker.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> These are a couple of the places I was looking at & I love the look of the roads they're on. Clearly I'm a dull, old, surburban loving person!
> 
> http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/30818652?search_identifier=15b392d6be790780b6e2a703877f4e3e
> http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/30124670?search_identifier=15b392d6be790780b6e2a703877f4e3e



you see, i am both not jealous cos i don't want to live in the suburbs and also thinking fuck me, why did i choose to live in Harborne, i could have a bloody mansion in the suburbs.  that first house looks lovely.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 7, 2013)

What about Northfield or Bournville? Northfield had a bad reputation for a long time but it's actually not too bad and is well located.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 7, 2013)

miss direct said:


> What about Northfield or Bournville? Northfield had a bad reputation for a long time but it's actually not too bad and is well located.



Northfield is crap. Bournville is nice though.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 7, 2013)

Just thought Northfield would be more on her price range.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, yes, Bournville is obviously lovely but has prices to match.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

yeah wish I could afford Bournville!


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Yeah I will be, although I don't drive myself. So if I moved there, i'd be relying on public transport and my bike.



The first house, Lindsworth Rd, is round the corner from Lifford Lane which has access onto the towpath. To get to town you either continue on into town or you come off the towpath and go onto the River Rea cycle route (off road cycle path) in Stirchley up to Cannon Hill and then on road into town. 

Bournville train station is on the towpath, which is handy if you want to take your bike on train/leave bike at station.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2013)

rover07 said:


> You're heading out into the suburbs. By the station/Cotteridge end is ok'ish. Bell's Lane not so much.



It's all suburbs tbh


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Really? But on the map it looks fairly close to Bournville & Kings Heath, near the canal, quite green & quiet...
> I'm not interested in living somewhere with an amazing nightlife and loads of trendy cafes and shops. As long as the transport links are ok and I'm not miles from anywhere, I wouldn't mind.
> What's your interpretation of 'bleak'? I mean, I've been looking at Stirchley online and I'm not sure it's the right kind of place for me. It looks quite densely populated, crowded, noisy etc. I want to get away from all that! Just not too far away though...



Nowhere in Birmingham has an amazing nightlife and loads of trendy cafes and shops. If it did, the house prices would be rather higher than they are.

I live in Stirchley. Why do you think it looks crowded and noisy?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

dunno, it just looked really built up. Actually, tbh, I was mostly going by what my mum told me as she was there last week. I'm going to take a look myself next week & may well think differently after that!
I get confused when people talk about the 'surburbs'. What actually are the 'suburbs' and why are they so bad? I grew up in Harborne and thought that was a surburb. What makes Harbone not a surburb and Kings Norton a suburb?


----------



## BigTom (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't live in kings Norton but it seems like some bits are nice, others are 1960s big concrete towers (though I think the hawkesley estate is getting knocked down and rebuilt soon).
It's on the rea valley route though so good for commuting by bike into the city centre.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> What makes Harbone not a surburb and Kings Norton a suburb?



Harborne is a suburb.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

erm, ok. So what isn't a surburb? And why do people have things against suburbs? I mean, Harborne's almost walkable to the centre of Town. Is Edgbaston a suburb?


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 7, 2013)

BigTom said:


> I don't live in kings Norton but it seems like some bits are nice, others are 1960s big concrete towers (though I think the hawkesley estate is getting knocked down and rebuilt soon).
> It's on the rea valley route though so good for commuting by bike into the city centre.



Kings Norton still has a lot of problems.  So much so we actually had a lecture dedicated to the Three Estates and the associated social problems.  I got a bit ranty about Thatcher in that one. 

No doubt this has coloured my view of the area, I'm sure it does have lovely bits.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> erm, ok. So what isn't a surburb? And why do people have things against suburbs? I mean, Harborne's almost walkable to the centre of Town. Is Edgbaston a suburb?



I think of Harborne as a suburb. It's a middle-class residential area with a Waitrose and a few cafes on the high street. It's not town and it's not inner city, it's a suburb that's not that far from town.

Kings Norton is further away from town and has a lot of poverty alongside some very nice houses and green spaces and proximity to the countryside. It has a nice green and a nice park. It doesn't have cafes apart from greasy spoons, I don't think, although it now has a monthly farmers market. It's a poorer and further away suburb.

Edgbaston is also a suburb being largely residential although it's true that the University takes up a lot of space. 

I don't have anything against suburbs.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> What's your interpretation of 'bleak'? I mean, I've been looking at Stirchley online and I'm not sure it's the right kind of place for me. It looks quite densely populated, crowded, noisy etc. I want to get away from all that! Just not too far away though...



Stirchley is closer to town and has less green space than Kings Norton. I live on a very quiet 1960s estate which I'm sure isn't your thing but we like it. We have green space with a playground for the kids, an allotment a five minute walk away and the Rea Valley cycle route (urban green corridor) is less than five min bike ride away at the bottom of our road almost and the canal is 5 minutes away. The River Rea is no Amazon but it has ducks. Some of Stirchley is run down, the high street is the high street that time forgot (apart from our wonderful new bakery and bike co-op) that also doubles as a major road out of Birmingham with tons of lorries etc. and there's a fair bit of derelict land waiting for the next supermarket to try and gain planning permission. It's a largely working-class area although it attracts lower-middle class people too because it's affordable and it doesn't have that aspirational middle-class stuff that other places have. It has a very strong sense of community and I really love living here but I wouldn't expect anyone to visit and go this is where I want to be, it's just not that kind of place.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I get confused when people talk about the 'surburbs'. What actually are the 'suburbs' and why are they so bad? I grew up in Harborne and thought that was a surburb. What makes Harbone not a surburb and Kings Norton a suburb?



for me a suburb is a family-friendly 'nice' area which is mostly made up of houses. i know technically Harborne is a suburb but it is sometimes described as a village, and for me, the distinction is that it has a defined centre where all the good stuff (pubs/shops) are. 

i would never live somewhere that isn't easily walkable to a high street. but i know that's not usual and don't have a problem with people choosing suburbs. also i assume some places i think of as suburbs probably have a centre that i'm not aware of.

i wouldn't call Edgbaston a suburb. i don't know why! too near to town probably.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> Stirchley is closer to town and has less green space than Kings Norton. I live on a very quiet 1960s estate which I'm sure isn't your thing but we like it. We have green space with a playground for the kids, an allotment a five minute walk away and the Rea Valley cycle route (urban green corridor) is less than five min bike ride away at the bottom of our road almost and the canal is 5 minutes away. The River Rea is no Amazon but it has ducks. Some of Stirchley is run down, the high street is the high street that time forgot (apart from our wonderful new bakery and bike co-op) that also doubles as a major road out of Birmingham with tons of lorries etc. and there's a fair bit of derelict land waiting for the next supermarket to try and gain planning permission. It's a largely working-class area although it attracts lower-middle class people too because it's affordable and it doesn't have that aspirational middle-class stuff that other places have. It has a very strong sense of community and I really love living here but I wouldn't expect anyone to visit and go this is where I want to be, it's just not that kind of place.


 
yeah, it's obviously difficult for a new person to get a proper feel for a place. I'm not rushing into anything. I probably wouldn't move to B'ham unitl next summer & then I'd like to rent for several months after that. Knowing what I'm like, I'll probably end up viewing hundreds of houses in every single part of B'ham!


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 8, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah, it's obviously difficult for a new person to get a proper feel for a place. I'm not rushing into anything. I probably wouldn't move to B'ham unitl next summer & then I'd like to rent for several months after that. Knowing what I'm like, I'll probably end up viewing hundreds of houses in every single part of B'ham!



I wouldn't!

When I moved from London 4 years ago I knew we couldn't afford to buy in Kings Heath (those houses that you think you can afford in Kings Heath will be Maypole or _miles_ away from the high street) but my partners friends lived there and Stirchley so we didn't want to go too far. I did a lot of research around KH, Stirchley, Cotteridge, Kings Norton as to where we could afford and where had ok schools. I think in the last thread I recommended the Pineapple estate which is B30 and sometimes described as Stirchley but is just about within walking distance of KH high street and also not far from Rea cycle route.

Like I said, the first Kings Norton house you linked to is in a good location in terms of what you say you want and assuming you're not loaded. There are often houses for sale on that road.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2013)

Wish me luck. I'm house hunting tomorrow  And seeing a 'financial advisor'. How scary. I feel old and grown up.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 13, 2013)

Where are you hunting?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 13, 2013)

Kings Norton, for now. I may come back another time and explore another area if I don't like it. Been researching & have discovered where the nicer parts of Kings Norton are.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 13, 2013)

Where? Where? You are being too coy!


----------



## Kidda (Nov 14, 2013)

Are you set on Birmingham? 

Halesowen is about 8/9 miles out of the city centre but has got transport links and the benefit of Clent hills.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, yesterday's house hunting was interesting and kind of wierd. I was quite amazed at the kind of house I could get for my money. There are some real bargains in B'ham - prices that wouldn't even get you a garden shed in London!

However.....I also totally get now what people have been saying on this thread about Kings Norton. We drove through alot of it - some of which is very bleak and very depressing. Huge tower blocks, endless identikit houses on endless estates, & nothing else around for what seemed like miles, & all on very busy, main roads.

The houses I looked at were in slightly less bleak areas but it still kind of felt, I don't know, slightly depressing, isolated... There's not much around and it just seemed like endless roaring traffic. Everywhere.

I'm going to go back again in a couple of weeks to look at some other areas & other parts of Kings Norton.

What are Billesley & Yardley Wood like?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Are you set on Birmingham?
> 
> Halesowen is about 8/9 miles out of the city centre but has got transport links and the benefit of Clent hills.


 
Halesowen sounds nice in theory, especially being near the Clent Hills. But it would really depend on where I can find work. I don't drive & wouldn't want to spend huge amounts of the day travelling into central B'ham.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm from north Birmingham, Perry Barr originally and then Handsworth Wood and I don't really know most of the areas people have suggested although I did work in Kings Heath for a while.

Billesley and Yardley Wood are probably ok but they are areas that always seemed a long way out of the city centre to me.

I can't offer any useful suggestions I'm afraid as I've lived in London since 97.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2013)

No worries, I've lived in London since 1999. B'hams changed alot since then! And when I used to live in B'ham I never actually went to any of the places I'm now considering buying a house in!


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 15, 2013)

yes, I don't know where I would choose to look at places to buy if I were to move back (not likely!) but I suppose I'd go for north Brum as I know it. Handsworth Wood is nice though not very exciting but at least you're only 15/ 20 minutes bus ride frm the city centre.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 15, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> The houses I looked at were in slightly less bleak areas but it still kind of felt, I don't know, slightly depressing, isolated... There's not much around and it just seemed like endless roaring traffic. Everywhere.



Where did you look at houses?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2013)

Red Cat said:


> Where did you look at houses?


 
Monyhull rd & Rednall Rd. It was the traffic on these roads more than anything that I struggled with. I just found it really stressful.
Have decided a quiet road is a top prorioty!


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 15, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> What are Billesley & Yardley Wood like?



Perhaps a bit less bleak than some of Kings Norton but they're very residential with roads and roads of houses that all look the same.

Birmingham is a very working-class city. It has a few pockets of loveliness but it has a lot of housing estates, most people drive and a lot of people are very poor. That's Birmingham. You get used to it when you're here though - a place gets a lot warmer when you've got friends.

I'm going to say it again. The Pineapple estate will give you a decent house that's close to the Rea Route, Kings Heath park and the beautiful Highbury Park. You can walk through the park to the north end of KH high street and even Moseley. If you're moving from London and you don't know anyone you don't IMO want to be far away from somewhere that has a bit of life on the streets or decent public transport. When I first walked down Pineapple Road I thought it was pretty bleak and it seemed like the longest road in the world (Sunday and no one around, so different from London) but now I live in Brum I quite like it, it's tree-lined, some of the houses have great gardens, and we know quite a few people who live there.

Horrible outside but look at the size of the garden. You could have an allotment at the bottom of that.

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-28070232.html

I like the look of this one. Really close to both parks and you could walk to KH high street. I'm surprised it hasn't gone already. Needs some work. Looks like it has a conservatory/ lean-to thingy.

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-40147144.html


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 15, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Monyhull rd & Rednall Rd. It was the traffic on these roads more than anything that I struggled with. I just found it really stressful.
> Have decided a quiet road is a top prorioty!



err yes.

Lindsworth Rd is quieter.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2013)

Those 2 houses don't look bad atall. Will definitely do some research round that area.

There were a couple of houses I really liked on Lindsworth Rd but they'd both gone by the time I'd got to B'ham!

The house I looked at yesterday on Rednall Rd was incredibly cheap - 108K!! 3 beds, huge living room, conservetory, and even some land at the side of the house in addition to the garden. I couldn't sleep last night for thinking about it because it was such an amazing bargain. But today I realised I just really couldn't imagine myself living there. Plus there were a few odd things about the house - like the fact it didn't have central heating but some kind of hot air vent things....


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 15, 2013)

Was it a house built in the 60's?
My parent's house has that hot air central heating system, not sure how economical it is compared to radiators but it works well. We thought it was brilliant when we moved there as we didn't have central heating in our old house!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 15, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Was it a house built in the 60's?
> My parent's house has that hot air central heating system, not sure how economical it is compared to radiators but it works well. We thought it was brilliant when we moved there as we didn't have central heating in our old house!


 
Not sure, possibly. It was an elderly couple who'd been living there. They had some very odd taste in decor. The whole house was REALLY old fashioned, but they'd had the kitchen done up all extra modern, black and shiny with flashing neon lights!!


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Not sure, possibly. It was an elderly couple who'd been living there. They had some very odd taste in decor. The whole house was REALLY old fashioned, but they'd had the kitchen done up all extra modern, black and shiny with flashing neon lights!!


 
Wow, that sounds a bit bizarre!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 16, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Halesowen sounds nice in theory, especially being near the Clent Hills. But it would really depend on where I can find work. I don't drive & wouldn't want to spend huge amounts of the day travelling into central B'ham.



if you don't drive then i wouldn't go for as far out as Halesowen. the Hagley road into/out of Birmingham is a real bugger.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 16, 2013)

If you're looking as far south as Kings Norton, you might as well look at Redditch. Direct train into Brum, countryside, shopping centre and it's dirt cheap!


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 17, 2013)

I would be wanting to live near as possible to Moseley/Kings Heath, want at least 3 beds, on a side street with no buses going down, detached, semi or end terrace, central heating, double glazing, reasonable sized garden and able to have a log burner. Ideally I would want it to be a kitchen diner. I liked the 2nd house Red Cat posted just up there better than the first but both seem good finds.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 17, 2013)

The 2nds a good one. It's a great location at a really good price. It's been on a while though which makes me wonder why. I'd deffo go and see it.

Closer to Kings Heath you're looking at Victorian/early Edwardian terrace houses off KH high street are more expensive and usually have a small front/back room. People knock through less than you'd imagine. You won't get a kitchen diner unless they've extended the galley kitchen sideways (expensive).


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes..go and see the second one..I want to know what's upstairs! I have a terrace house and have moved the bathroom upstairs losing a bedroom and when money permits I'm knocking out a wall plus other stuff and having a kitchen diner. In the second house they have the 'garden room' that looks like the dining table could be in there.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 18, 2013)

If an agent advertising a property says there's no confirmation whether the property is freehold or leashold & that the buyer needs to find this out through their solicitor - is this something you have to pay for? And is it common? I don't really understand how any of this works. I'd only want to buy somewhere freehold and wouldn't want to pay a load of money to find this out!

Sorry if these are really stupid questions, which I'm sure they are!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 18, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> If an agent advertising a property says there's no confirmation whether the property is freehold or leashold & that the buyer needs to find this out through their solicitor - is this something you have to pay for? And is it common? I don't really understand how any of this works. I'd only want to buy somewhere freehold and wouldn't want to pay a load of money to find this out!
> 
> Sorry if these are really stupid questions, which I'm sure they are!



sounds odd to me - surely it's the vendor's responsibility to provide this sort of info? unless they mean the buyer's solicitor will need to chase the vendor's solicitor to get the info. i agree that's the sort of info you need BEFORE you commit to anything!


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 18, 2013)

I think that's odd..ask them why they don't know and come back & tell us.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 19, 2013)

It says in the blurb - first of all - that the property is freehold. But then further down in smaller text it says the agent has seen no legal verification that the property is either freehold or leasehold & the buyer should seek this verification through their solicitor....

This is actually one of the houses Redcat linked to earlier...


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2013)

The estate agent doesn't check all documentation prior to advertising the property. That's what surveyancing solicitors are for. So it's just the catch phrase to say you have to actually do the checks yourself.

They just advertise the house, they don't do any of the actual sale (which is why people choose not to use agents)


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 19, 2013)

aqua said:


> The estate agent doesn't check all documentation prior to advertising the property. That's what surveyancing solicitors are for. So it's just the catch phrase to say you have to actually do the checks yourself.
> 
> They just advertise the house, they don't do any of the actual sale (which is why people choose not to use agents)


 
So you would actually have to pay to find out for definite if a property is freehold or leasehold?


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> So you would actually have to pay to find out for definite if a property is freehold or leasehold?


Yes, along with any payments to the local church (covenents), proximity to certain types of land, register with the land registry (to know what you will actually own) etc. There are other things they look for too but I can't remmeber what they are. You get a full report about it all and what does and doesn't apply to the house.

Bees had a house in Manchester that had a covenent to the church - they're often about £20 a year but if the church roof falls in the people who have that covenent can be liable for the repair costs so you have to take out specific insurance to cover it. We don't have anything like that though on ours


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> So you would actually have to pay to find out for definite if a property is freehold or leasehold?


You pay your solicitor to do all the checks, not just for freehold/leasehold. Houses are very normally freehold, it tends to be flats that aren't (though that's not guaranteed).


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2013)

From money saving expert: http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/mortgages/house-buying-guide

*WORK OUT THE TRUE COST OF BUYING*
It's not as easy as get a mortgage, grab the keys and, bish bash bosh, you're in. Buying a home's almost guaranteed to cost more than you think. Here's what to factor in.

*Mortgage arrangement fee. *Expect to pay your lender an arrangement fee. They vary but £1,000 is typical. In some cases this is non-refundable, even if the house purchase falls through.
*Valuation fee*. This is the fee lenders charge for a valuation to check the property exists and that it also offers sufficient security for the loan. The cost varies according to lender and purchase price, but budget for £300.
*Legal fees. *Many lenders will contribute to legal fees, although in that case you would have to use a solicitor approved by them. If you pay for your own conveyancing, you're looking at about £500-£800, depending on purchase price.
*Stamp duty. *Buy a property for more than £125,000 and you're likely to have to pay a percentage of its price to the taxman. The easy way to find out how much is to use our Stamp Duty Calculator.
*Surveys. *These are another costly aspect to any purchase, with a typical survey costing £400 to £700. Many people pay for surveys on purchases that fall through, so budget for two or three.
*Removal costs. *Unless you can pile your belongings into the back of a car, factor in a removal van. These start at £100 for small local moves, but can easily run to £1,000 for shifting a family's worldly goods long distances.
*House repairs. *From flaky paintwork to leaky sinks, put aside some cash for unexpected property maintenance. As MoneySaver Delphinum says: “If it's an old house, expect Frank Spencer to have done every piece of DIY work. Expect to undo everything and do 10 other things you didn't expect to do before you start a job."
*Furniture and extras. *Currently renting a furnished place? Remember you'll need to buy everything from beds and sofas to lawnmowers and carpets. 

*Conveyancing*
 Conveyancing's the legal process that transfers property from one person to another. As well as solicitors, there are licensed conveyancers, who are specialist property lawyers. 

 It's about searching all the official files for hidden catches and ensuring the purchase is legit. They do all the legal paperwork, Land Registry and local council searches, draft the contract and handle the exchange of cash. This is not usually something you can do yourself and usually costs £100 to £1,500.


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2013)

Also really don't skimp on surveys - if you can get a structural survey done, they're really important.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 19, 2013)

Bloody hell - looks like about another 5K for all that!!


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2013)

I also really can't emphasie the last one about whoever did DIY in the house assume they're a tosser at it. EVERY job we've done in this house we have to factor in more time and money to fix whatever our landlord (we bought the house we rented) did. He should NEVER have been allowed to do DIY 

Yes moving can be expensive, you can save on all that - moving costs if you're prepared to do it yourself etc. But do not skimp on surveys  they can easily pay for themselves if you uncover a potential problem  our structural survey was £200 and was really useful to understand the house itself. The solicitor was £1000 I think, we didn't have moving costs. We also got our mortgage before arrangement fees existed 

Though I always thought it was really a kick in the teeth to pay the lenders surveyors to drive past the house and see if they were happy to fund the purchase. I pay you and you could say no


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 19, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Bloody hell - looks like about another 5K for all that!!



we've moved recently and our fees and bits and pieces came to about £3k, not including stamp duty. not everything we had to pay for would apply to everyone, but i'd allow a grand for solicitor and another grand for everything else, e.g. moving costs, survey, lending fees, buildings insurance on new place, bills overlapping, emergency/unexpected fixes at new place, post redirection, and basically anything extra.

another thing to think about is buying appliances: cooker, fridge/freezer, washing machine etc. they are usually not included in the sale and tend to only be included if they are built into the cupboards and/or crap.


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2013)

Sapphireblue said:


> another thing to think about is buying appliances: cooker, fridge/freezer, washing machine etc. they are usually not included in the sale and tend to only be included if they are built into the cupboards and/or crap.


yep though sometimes you can agree to include them in the sale if the owners are moving somewhere where they won't fit or where they are built in but if you budget for buying them then you have left over money if you don't need them, rather than suddenly panicking


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 19, 2013)

Btw - I'm actually thinking of buying to let now as moving to B'ham isn't really an option for at least a year - & of course I'd have to find work there too.

So have a whole load of other things to think about now aswell!


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Btw - I'm actually thinking of buying to let now as moving to B'ham isn't really an option for at least a year - & of course I'd have to find work there too.
> 
> So have a whole load of other things to think about now aswell!


If you aren't living in the city then I can't recommend using an agent to let the property and maintain the relationship. If something was to happen (a leak etc) living in another city can be a real pain to the tennents. Also, buy to let mortgages look for a substantial deposit these days.

Good luck


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 19, 2013)

aqua said:


> If you aren't living in the city then I can't recommend using an agent to let the property and maintain the relationship. If something was to happen (a leak etc) living in another city can be a real pain to the tennents. Also, buy to let mortgages look for a substantial deposit these days.
> 
> Good luck


 
Yeah, I've done loads of research. I'd definitely go through a letting agency & yeah, I spoke to a financial advisor last week & am aware how much the deposit would be. That's fine. It still all feels riddicilously cheap compared to London.

ps - Just re-read your post. I'm assuming you meant you *can* recommend rather than you can't!


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2013)

yeah  I meant can't recommend one enough


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 20, 2013)

What's Northfield like? I'm guessing it's not that great as houses seem particularly cheap there. I've just seen this one  - http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/31170705?search_identifier=9f679da6c2d055f92bc5a173c613cea2
It obviously needs a lot of updating/modernising etc but that price seems insanely cheap.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 20, 2013)

It's all right, depends where really. That's near the station at least. There are some horrible council estates in parts of Northfield, not to sound snobby, but I spent some time there when I was at college and really wouldn't you to live in those places. Horrible, rough pubs, lots of gossips, shoplifters coming round to sell things. Mind you, that was more than a decade ago so it might have changed. 

Some of the roads in Northfield are nice.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 20, 2013)

hmmmm. There must be a reason for such a cheap price. I can afford to pay more & would rather do that & live in a nicer area.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 20, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> What's Northfield like? I'm guessing it's not that great as houses seem particularly cheap there. I've just seen this one  - http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/31170705?search_identifier=9f679da6c2d055f92bc5a173c613cea2
> It obviously needs a lot of updating/modernising etc but that price seems insanely cheap.



It's a shithole. Northfield that is, that house is alright.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 21, 2013)

it's beginning to seem less and less likely that this will ever happen now 
Only 1 bank (apparently) is willing to give me (as a 1st time buyer) a buy to let mortgage. And now they seem to also be saying my income needs to be high enough to cover both my rent in London plus the mortgage repayments on a house in B'ham plus all bills - in case there's a period when the house is without tenants. I don't earn anywhere near enough for that.
 x10000000000000000000000000


----------



## Thora (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> And now they seem to also be saying my income needs to be high enough to cover both my rent in London plus the mortgage repayments on a house in B'ham plus all bills - in case there's a period when the house is without tenants. I don't earn anywhere near enough for that.
> x10000000000000000000000000


Surely that's obvious?  Otherwise what would you do if your tenant stopped paying the rent - just not pay the mortgage?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 21, 2013)

I guess I was too dim to have considered that. Had just got swept away with things


----------



## Thora (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I guess I was too dim to have considered that. Had just got swept away with things


I'd avoid becoming a landlord unless you really don't have a choice - no end of stress.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 21, 2013)

Thora said:


> I'd avoid becoming a landlord unless you really don't have a choice - no end of stress.


 
i'd get a letting agency to take control of it all though. Isn't there a high demand for rental properties in B'ham? How likely is it that if I had a decent house in a decent area that it'd be un-tenanted for any period of time? If it was London, you'd have people queueing up to move in.


----------



## Thora (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> i'd get a letting agency to take control of it all though. Isn't there a high demand for rental properties in B'ham? How likely is it that if I had a decent house in a decent area that it'd be un-tenanted for any period of time? If it was London, you'd have people queueing up to move in.


OK, but if you quickly find a tenant and have no disputes with them at all, what happens if they lose their jobs and can't pay the rent?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 21, 2013)

Thora said:


> OK, but if you quickly find a tenant and have no disputes with them at all, what happens if they lose their jobs and can't pay the rent?


 
Surely the letting agency would deal with that. I know it sounds harsh (especially being a tenant myself at the moment), but wouldn't the agency just find new tenants


----------



## Thora (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Surely the letting agency would deal with that. I know it sounds harsh (especially being a tenant myself at the moment), but wouldn't the agency just find new tenants


And how long would eviction proceedings take?  Would it cost you money to take them to court/use bailiffs?  What if they do as much damage to your property as possible on the way out since they now hate you for making them homeless?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 21, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Surely the letting agency would deal with that. I know it sounds harsh (especially being a tenant myself at the moment), but wouldn't the agency just find new tenants



Yes, that is harsh.

You need to rent and live here before you make decisions about where to buy. You could well end up isolated in a really depressing place if you go by the price of the house. You may hate it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah, I feel quite bad for even thinking that (about kicking tenants out & getting new ones, I mean) I can't imagine myself realistically being able to do that & live  with myself.

I wasn't planning on committing 100% to living in the property I buy. It's more an investment at this stage, & a way of getting on the property ladder. Anyway, it seems unlikely to happen now anyway. At least for several years.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 15, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I like Moseley but getting in and out of it is a pain in the arse. The traffic at rush hour can be a nightmare.



I lived in Moseley for a year, and my commute was from there to the uni. Normally I'd get the bus, and it would normally be OK - except for wednesdays, when there would always be much, much more traffic on the roads.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah, I feel quite bad for even thinking that (about kicking tenants out & getting new ones, I mean) I can't imagine myself realistically being able to do that & live  with myself.
> 
> I wasn't planning on committing 100% to living in the property I buy. It's more an investment at this stage, & a way of getting on the property ladder. Anyway, it seems unlikely to happen now anyway. At least for several years.



Remember that if you never live in it, you will need to pay capital gains tax when you come to sell.


----------

